# Inside a Sage Smart Grinder Pro



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Mine has been polluted with some terrible flavoured beans. Not my thing but as some one bought a sort of advent calender have to try them. I was pretty sure that the nut holding the centre burr in place would be left handed but nosed around to check and found this video






Immediate reaction was - what something plastic that wears out and no on line spares. I could see from mine that the part that flings the grinds out was probably metal and it is. Turns out to be a mod that must have been introduced at some point. It's now part metal, part plastic. The part that did wear is now metal.

It's also possible to get the lot out from the top without dismantling. Just needs some smallish long nosed pliers to lift the grind flinging thingy out. As the nut is turned clockwise to undo it needed a bit of a jerk to free it. I'd take care doing it back up and just nip it up a touch. It doesn't seem to like turning the motor that way.

It would have paid me to lift out the fibre washer before scrubbing away at residue as it would have remained dead clean. As I didn't I brushed what I had inadvertently put on it off with a soft brush. I didn't realise it was fibre.







Should have done it in a well lit area.

John

-


----------



## Gaz| (Nov 29, 2017)

Interesting fine John, I've just bought one of these myself. Interested in the extra grind mod he's done, which looks as if he's just filed away at the two stop screws in order to over rotate the cog wheels to get the burrs closer.. why I do not know as I can easily choke my DTP on 6-8..

If we can get our hands on that 3D printing file or model file off him I could knock some up.. or could 3d scan original one.. but would good my warranty at the moment lol


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

Post 6 in this thread may interest you.

https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41274-Cleaning-the-smart-grinder-pro


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Batian said:


> Post 6 in this thread may interest you.
> 
> https://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?41274-Cleaning-the-smart-grinder-pro


I made the last post in that thread adding a couple of things - especially making sure that the outer burr does click back in places. It takes some force to get it back where it should be and any unseen grinds in that area will cause problems. Also a pre empty by shaking upside down over a bin.







Wish I could do that with my BE. I've found it's best in someways to lay it on it's side.

The video however shows a pretty complete strip down going further than is actually needed. It also shows that Sage etc have updated them. The current metal and plastic part they fit should last a lot longer.







Hope my BE has that update too otherwise i may be talking to them.

John

-


----------



## Batian (Oct 23, 2017)

I have not experienced any problems with re seating any of the components, except possibly the care required of the felt washer. I have always found if the align marks are lined up properly the top burr just drops in.

Just a thought, have you altered the fine tune on the top burr? If so, could that make everything a bit tighter than the standard setting?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

No I haven't adjusted anything on the BE grinder. I coarsened the setting on my SGP as the burrs were rubbing rather a lot on setting 1.







At the time I thought I might have to grind down there - no way. Even after setting it coarser it would be way to fine for brewing.

Both of the grinders need a pretty firm click to lock the outer burr in place especially the SGP. I mentioned it because I had a bit of a problem the first time I cleaned the one in the BE. Bit of grind hidden in the part that form the click lock so it wouldn't lock.

I've found another inside Sage video. I'll post it. Funny how these things pop when looking for something else - not Sage related as well.

John

-


----------

